# Madera Flyer ?



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this critter?
I got this quick shot at Fresno yesterday.











Thanks for any info.
Rick Marty


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick

Here ya go.

[url]http://www.altamontpress.com/discussion/read.php?1,11178,11178#msg-11178[/b][/url]

[url]http://genesis111989.blogspot.com/2008/06/madera-flyer.html[/b][/url]


----------

